# Good news for Japan



## It's Snake Pliskin (18 May 2005)

This is encouraging for the world economy.

http://www.smh.com.au/news/Business...-53-growth-rate/2005/05/17/1116095963645.html


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 December 2012)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> This is encouraging for the world economy.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/news/Business...-53-growth-rate/2005/05/17/1116095963645.html




Sorry for the late reply Snake.

From a recent Economist article.



> Corporate Japan
> The good, the bad and the ugly
> Ailing gadget-makers may find it hard to copy Toyota’s turnaround




http://www.economist.com/news/business/21565985-ailing-gadget-makers-may-find-it-hard-copy-toyotas-turnaround-good-bad-and-ugly

gg


----------



## Calliope (29 December 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Sorry for the late reply Snake.




Would this be a record - first reply took nearly eight years?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 December 2012)

Calliope said:


> Would this be a record - first reply took nearly eight years?




Believe it or not, I read more posts on ASF, than do I ever post, and there are some golden gems therein.

I would advise all ASF members to do the same.

Use the search area to get an update and wisdom from the past, on a topic of interest to you.

gg


----------

